# Freehand - Bilder ausschneiden



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

Wie kann man im Freehand ein Bild aus dem Internet einfügen und dann entsprechend ausschneiden?
bye, Chris


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Ein hallo zu Anfang hört sich immer nett an.

Skat schrieb:


> http://www.adobe.com/support/documentation/de/freehand/
> N Blick da rein würd auch nicht schaden


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Da gibt es nen netten Artikel "Importierte Grafiken bearbeiten und nachzeichnen".
Ich arbeite nicht mit Freehand, daher kann ich dir nur Referenz-Adressen geben.


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Freehand*

Hallo!
ich werde leider nicht ganz schlau aus dem Link.
ich kann da nichts Richtiges finden.
könnte mir da bitte jemand genau sagen, wie man das nun macht im Freehand hinsichtlich der Bildbearbeitung?
bye, Chris


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Beim Link gibs ne PDF mit dem Handbuch und da ist der besagte Artikel.
Wenn du dich gedulden kannst schreiben vielleicht noch andere was dazu...

Peez


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

hilft evtl. wenn man richtig sucht.



> Vektorform zeichnen, an der richtigen Stelle positionieren. Bild ausschneiden, Vektorform aktivieren und Bearbeiten > Innen einfügen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Monika


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich eine Vektorform machen?
bye, Chris
PS: ich bin da noch Amateur, darum brauche ich auch Hilfe, um zu lernen.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Die beste Hilfe ist es erstmal das Programm kennen zu lernen (z.B. mittels Handbuch, um die Werkzeuge zu kennen).
Da sonst jedliche Grundlagen fehlen um zu helfen, just my opinion.
Und a bissl Eingeninitiative sieht immer gut aus. ;-]


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Kann mir einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen aber das muss ich skat beipflichten


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Dankeschön*

ich würd mich ja bei euch bedanken, aber von hilfe kaum eine spur.... . wenn ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt, als sich über mich lustig zu machen - meinetwegen....


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Das ist heftig!
Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein...


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Rofl,

@Chris
Und was ist mit den Links und Tipps die dir gegeben wurden?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2008)

Hi Chris Failey,

hier macht sich niemand über Dich lustig, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Mit der Einstellung, alles vorgekaut bekommen zu wollen, wirst Du 
hier leider nicht weit kommen - das Zauberwort heißt Eigeninitiative.

Und wenn man dann "Mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich eine Vektor-
form machen?" lesen muss, heißt es für mich, dass Du den Sinn 
des (Achtung, Hinweis!) Vektorprogramms nicht verstanden hast.

Ein ernst und wirklich gut gemeinter Rat: Arbeite die mitgelieferten
Tutorials durch oder probiere zumindest die Werkzeuge aus und Du
wirst früher oder später genauso über diesen Thread schmunzeln.

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Dankeschön*

ich bin da nicht dann in der schule?, wenn ich mich auskennen würde, würde ich denjenigen helfen im Forum (zB), die sich nicht auskennen, wenns sein muss, dann ganz langsam und Schritt für Schritt...
da kommt man halt einer oder mehreren Personen entgegen, und lässt ihn / sie nicht in Stich mit diesem Problem... das nennt man Hilfsbereitschaft.

wenn man weiss wies geht, was ist dann falsch daran, den anderen so schnell wie möglich zu verraten wies geht?

bye,  Chris


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Und warum sollte man jemandem helfen, der keine Lust hat, selbst bissel initiatie zu zeigen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2008)

http://www.html-world.de/program/freehand_4.jpg - und mit welchen Werkzeugen wird
man nun in einem *Vektor*programm eine *Vektor*form zeichnen können?

Richtig, mit den obersten 6 Werkzeugen samt ihren Unterwerkzeugen.
Dabei kommt es ganz auf das Ausgangsbild an, welches Werkzeug zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Dankeschön*

tja, schade. dachte ein forum ist dazu da um andern menschen die darum bitten zu helfen, und nicht über sie zu richten.
PS: ich hab es selbst versucht (die ganze Zeit), und arbeite auch mit dem Programm, aber naja.. egal...


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Dankeschön*

danke Markus für deine Hilfe... du hast mir weitergeholfen (also weitere Tips gegeben)
bye, Chris


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Dankeschön*

danke Markus.
ich habs ausprobiert, leider konnte ich das Bild nicht entsprechend schneiden.
hab alle Funktionen probiert... (blitzschnell)


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Freehand ist ein Vektorprogramm, das mit Flächen arbeitet.
Programme wie Photoshop, Gimp, Photopaint sind Pixelbasierende Programme.
Da Fotos und dergleichen Pixelbilder sind wirst du mit Freehand nicht weit kommen.
Lad dir Gimp runter, damit ist das fix gemacht.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12992070.html

Peez


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Gimp*

Gimp hab ich schon downgeloadet, aber es funktioniert nicht einwandfrei... der PC hat was dagegen.

heißt das also, dass man Pixelgrafiken bei Freehand nicht "beschneiden" kann?
bye, Chris


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Chris,

es richtet doch niemand über dich, aber es gibt schon so viele Einsteigertutorials und natürlich die programmeigene Hilfe... Jeder von uns hier opfert seine Privat- oder Arbeitszeit  um dir zu helfen... 

Und beachte bitte die Netiquette...

Besonders Punkt 15. In Bezug auf die durchgängige Kleinschreibung. (Wollt ich schon immer mal sagen)


edit: lade das Bild doch bitte mal hoch.

Oh, merke gerade das das mit der Kleinschreibung trotzdem nicht so schlimm war.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Ich kenns nur von Illustrator und da ist die Antwort: Nein.
Das was du machen kannst, ist das Foto (oder ein Teil daraus) zu vektorisieren und dann zu bearbeiten.

Bist du grad an nem Schul-PC?
Wenn ja kannst du es auch nicht installieren, da dir Administrator-Rechte fehlen


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Freehand Vektorisieren*

naja ich bin schon zu Hause... an meinem PC, aber der springende Punkt dabei ist, morgen hab ich SA in Informatik, und unser Lehrer hat das nicht richtig erklärt, das mit den Bildern bei Freehand... und kein anderer von unserer Klasse kennt sich so gut aus, um mir das zu erkären... ich hab echt Angst vor morgen,
kann man mir bitte bitte das Vektorisieren eines Pixelbildes erklären?
würde mich echt freuen... bye, Chris


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Dann fragt man nach. Und wieso angst vor morgen? Wenn es keiner verstanden hat, was willn der Lehrer dann machen? Nichts richtig!


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Richtig MiMi 
Wenn der Lehrer so dumm ist und euch mit Freehand Pixelbilder bearbeiten zu lassen sind alle Vorteile auch eurer Seite 

Sind Tutorials für Photoshop und Illustrator, aber im Grunde tut sich da nicht viel.
http://www.vexels.net/tutorials.php

Oder du nimmst die einfache Variante über die
Internetseite, da lädst du dein Bild hoch, machst deine Einstellungen und lädst das ganze Bild wieder als eps runter.
http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/

Peez

PS: Ich will ein Entschuldigung hören


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*Freehand -*

Wie kann man die sogenannten Popup Menüs in der Werkzeugleiste kriegen?
habs schon mit Strg, Shift und Alt versucht, während die Maus ein Werkzeug angeklickt hatte, kann mir da jemand helfen bitte?


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Halt einfach mal die Maustaste gedrückt (und zieh die Maus mit gedrückter Taste mal in Richtung kleiner Pfeil).
Müsste klappen...


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

ich habs probiert (ein paar Mal), hat aber leider nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

rechte Maustaste vielleicht?


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

hab ich auch schon versucht, ich denk an viele Möglichkeiten, bis jetzt gibt es aber nur Fehlanzeigen!


----------



## Remme (8. Januar 2008)

Also du meinst die rechte Werzeugliste .. sie Bild ist die von PS




Auf alle mit einem kleinen schwarzen Pfeil an der rechten unteren ecke kann man per gedrückter linken Maustaste (2 sekunden?) ein Menü öffnen oder mit der rechten Maustaste.

Meinst du das?


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

die Werkzeugleiste im Freehand meinte ich.
bei Photoshop weiß ich schon, wies geht.


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Alter, ich packs nicht:


> Einige Werkzeuge im Bedienfeld Werkzeuge weisen in der unteren rechten Ecke einen
> Abwärtspfeil auf. Dieser Abwärtspfeil gibt an, dass ein Werkzeug-Popupmenü verfügbar ist. Wenn
> Sie in einem Werkzeug-Popupmenü Optionen auswählen möchten, zeigen Sie auf ein Werkzeug
> mit einem Abwärtspfeil, drücken und halten Sie die Maustaste und wählen dann die gewünschte
> Option im Popupmenü aus



Original Handbuch Freehand...

Guck es dir doch bitte mal an!

edit: Es gibt die Hilfe, das Handbuch und das Internet. In der Reihenfolge, auch wenn man verzweifelt ist, funktionieren diese Dinger hervorragend!
Mein letzter Beitrag in dem Thread, sowenig Eigeninitiative wird von mir nicht weiter belohnt


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

jetzt sehe ich das Problem. bei mir sind diese unteren Pfeile von den Werkzeugen nciht dabei? man sieht sie nicht. ich hab die Version MX 10. vl. ist das erst bei der 11. Version?


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Einen noch 

GUCK INS HANDBUCH!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Januar 2008)

Hi,
also diese kleinen pfeile gibtsin Freehand nicht. Sonder das sind diese kleinen Winkel rechts oben. Und einfachmit der Maustaste länger drauf bleiben hilft wirklich.
Desweiteren kannst du ein Bild freistellen in FH wenn du dir eine Vektorform erstellst und dann das Bild ausschneidest und in die Vektorform innen einfügst.

Ich habs jetzt echt nicht mehr ertragen zu sehen wie du gegen die Wand läufst.

Gruß


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

*die kleinen Winkel rechts oben*

Das mit den kleinen Winkeln rechts oben hab ich schon versucht, ging nicht. Ich blieb lange drauf, aber es hat nicht funktioniert. auch mit der rechten Maustaste nicht.
;(


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2008)

*seufz* Das geht auch nur bei den Symbolen, die diesen Winkel besitzen... 

Aber zum Nachzeichnen brauchst Du eh erstmal keines der "Winkel"-Werkzeuge,
sondern das Bezigon- bzw. Zeichenstiftwerkzeug. Und falls die Frage aufkommt,
wo sich diese befinden: Die vierten Symbolen von oben.


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

ich weiß nicht recht, ich bin nicht blind. 
ich weiß, wo diese WInkel sind, genau dort hab ichs auch versucht (wow!), und trotzdem hats nicht funktioniert (huiii!), schon merkwürdig, hmm?
ich glaub, ich werds wohl sein lassen müssen.
man wird hier echt für blöd  gehalten... aber naja...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2008)

Chris Failey hat gesagt.:


> ich glaub, ich werds wohl sein lassen müssen.


Das dürfte für alle Beteiligten das Beste sein, wenn Du noch nicht mal die Posts vollständig liest.
Dann hättest Du nämlich herausgefunden, dass zum Nachzeichnen (für Deine Zwecke)
andere Werkzeuge zweckdienlicher sind und diese *nicht* erst durch langen Klick aktiviert werden.


----------



## Chris F (8. Januar 2008)

und das heisst jetzt auf deutsch?

Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass man hier in dem Forum leider auf eine "so gute" Hilfsbereitschaft trifft, dass man quasi auf solche "Spezialisten" zurückgreifen muss, die einem nicht schrittweise (wenn möglich) unterstüzten.
Wenn man so eingestellt ist wie hier im Forum, dann braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen.
Wenn man in diesem Forum Hilfe erwartet, sollte man diese eigentlich auch bekommen, aber wenn man diese Hilfe nicht durch Umwege (langes hin und her bequatschen) bekommt, kann man ruhig auf dieses Forum verzichten, dann ist man mit dem Wissen genauso wie am Anfang und das heisst, unsinnig augeregt, Zeit verschwendet und nichts gelernt....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2008)

"Wenn man so eingestellt ist wie hier im Forum, dann braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen."
Das kannst Du Dir auf Deine eigene Fahne schreiben. 3 Seiten lang wurde Dir geholfen
und Ratschläge gegeben und keinen einzigen davon hast Du beherzigt. 
So viel zum Thema "gute Hilfsbereitschaft". So eine renitente Ablehnung für Hinweise und Tipps habe ich selten erlebt.

Von daher ist es wohl besser, wenn Du Dir ein anderes Forum suchst, bei dem Du
gleichwertige, kostenlose Kompetenz findest, die Dir alles haarklein vorkaut, ohne
dass Du Eigeninitiative entwickeln musst. Viel Erfolg dabei.

Wenn man so eingestellt ist wie Du, wird man in keinem Forum Hilfe bekommen.

[Thread geschlossen]


----------

